
DHH Ping Pong - calineczka
http://www.dhh-ping-pong.com/
======
paultannenbaum
Did DHH actually agree to do this before you guys built this?

One thing that is not clear from your site, that I think should be, is that
the code discussions need to happen over unconventional Rails design patterns.
DHH was saying he was willing to ping pong on the original discussion thread
over a design pattern in a submitted article that he thought was an
unnecessary abstraction.

~~~
Gracana
I don't entirely know what's going on here, but I looked at the linked thread
and dhh says twice that he would love to do code ping-pong.

~~~
sadfnjksdf
[http://www.miniclip.com/games/table-
tennis/en/](http://www.miniclip.com/games/table-tennis/en/) ?

------
joevandyk
Under 80 lines is a problem.

Most of the designs that DHH doesn't like are from complicated applications
that need to deviate from The Rails Way.

I built my e-commerce business with Rails/ActiveRecord back in 2006, when
rails was at version 0.7.

For the first few years, I followed rails conventions religiously. There's a
point where you have to outgrow them. And that legacy approach is a major pain
now. Having a class that wraps a database table and contains all the
functionality that accesses that table doesn't scale at a certain point.

But I'm not going to try to show those pains in under a couple hundred lines
of code that someone can understand in an hour. Anything that can be
compressed to that point doesn't need a complicated design.

~~~
madsheep
Do you think there is a line limit within you would be able to show said
problems? How much would that be?

------
g8oz
Is this some passive aggressive shit?

~~~
rschmitty
As DHH offered to literally do some "code ping pong" I don't see that it is.

"If this is a poor example, pick a good example. I'll be happy to code ping
pong you whatever example you choose." -DHH

HN comments are not exactly the best place to review code side by side. I'm
glad he is participating and I'm looking forward to the comparisons

------
aeontech
Are you just collecting gist submissions, or are you planning to provide some
discussion infrastructure? If it's the latter, perhaps make it more open-ended
so it can be used by everyone for reviews?

~~~
hablahaha
On my team, when we are sketching out new infastructure, we'll fork each
other's gists, which while good, could probably be more elegant since the fork
experience isn't as powerful in Gists as it is in Github compare view. Perhaps
this is the beginning to a cool project for that. Would rather have a ping
pong game though.

~~~
jacobbijani
The site says there will only be 5 "matches", so agreed: if the trial goes
well you guys should consider expanding on this format.

------
antidaily
This is really funny. Hope he's on board.

~~~
filozynka
Yup, he's in : [https://netguru.co/blog/posts/code-ping-pong-with-
dhh](https://netguru.co/blog/posts/code-ping-pong-with-dhh)

------
blister
Link to the original discussion for the lazy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7335211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7335211)

------
filozynka
<3 <3 <3

